# 3 prop remote0outlets



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Found this in a catalog...ordered one. 3 separate props on 1 remote... possibilities 










Later,

Dennis :jol:


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

What a tease!

Give up the goods, which catalog, how much?

*just saw the 19.99 price


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, that remote could be hacked for computer control! OOOooooo..Aaaahhhh.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice find dacostasr. I'll been using a dual and single on two remotes. I could swap those for a couple of those and control six props. Double the fun.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay lemme see the linky im in


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you know what the range is for the remote?


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

The catalog says 60 Foot range.

www.lakeside.com

item number: 834191017


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

if you go to your local home depot,lowes etc, they have these from 2-3 control to 8 control. They even have hardwired outlets with remotes.The plug in ones are a little beter priced. used them last year for a few props & glad i did as my extra help wasn't around to er......help ( ya know what i mean )


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I use a computer ATX power supply for my kicking hangman. These would be perfect for that to give it intermittent/controlled kicks...I'm gettin' me some.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Just ordered these. Thanks for the link.


----------

